# Bianchi Avenue?



## tillie2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Does anyone know about these bikes? We are considering a 2005 model that is being sold for $150 (used, of course) and need a bike that will go 18 miles one way, twice a day 3 - 5 times a week. I KNOW that we should get the highest bike we can afford but we will also need to buy panniers, etc, etc, etc. so have to make the dollar stretch as far as we can. Not fun with a new water heater to buy too! 

We've narrowed it down some - it looks like a touring or road bike would be best for the trails and the distance.

Thanks for any insight you can provide.


----------



## bubba biker (Mar 1, 2008)

I looked up the Avenue on line. Looks like a decent bike. The concern I would have is cross bikes have a bit more rolling resistance than a full road or touring style bike. The reason I mention this is cuz you said you were planning on riding it 18 miles 2 times a day. I'm guessing your planning on riding to work. Good for you. Make sure any bike you buy fits correctly that is the most important thing with any bike.


----------

